# DNR Confirms Another Cougar Sighting



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

For press release and picture click on the link.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_10402-263021--,00.html


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Kind of impressive...able to get two pics of the same cougar in two different counties. What are the odds? 

One cougar...two pics in two counties over a couple of weeks.

It would seem that if just one cougar were in the LP that trail cam pics would have shown up by now. Considering there are probably(guess based on population) 20-1 more trail cams in use right now in the LP than in the UP.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Are they able to track this cat via the collar if not how can they be sure it is the same cat and the same cat seen in Wi.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jjlrrw said:


> Are they able to track this cat via the collar


That is kinda the whole point of a radio collar.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

jjlrrw said:


> Are they able to track this cat via the collar if not how can they be sure it is the same cat and the same cat seen in Wi.


I would think if they get the frequency that the surrounding states use, they should be able to track it. That would be ONLY my guess but how many states nearby collar them?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

jjlrrw said:


> Are they able to track this cat via the collar if not how can they be sure it is the same cat and the same cat seen in Wi.



It also depends on the batteries in the collar. They maybe dead.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Or maybe that cat was trapped and collared here in Michigan by the DNR and they are tracking it. That might be why they know it is the same animal that was photoed in Ontonagon county. 

Just a thought!!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

GettinBucky said:


> Or maybe that cat was trapped and collared here in Michigan by the DNR and they are tracking it. That might be why they know it is the same animal that was photoed in Ontonagon county.
> 
> Just a thought!!


Or maybe it is one of the HUNDREDS of cougars the DNR planted to controll the herd size and just generally screw over the yooper hunters!!! The Upper Peninsula Conspiracy continues.....and we just thought that the fisheries division hated the UP......now it the wildlife guys are in on it.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

wartfroggy said:


> That is kinda the whole point of a radio collar.


The reason I asked is the link didn't say it was the same cat it said "almost certainly the same cat" if they were using the collar as a tracking device I would think they would not have used the wording "almost" Didn't know if each state had the info needed to track a collar from another area. 

Sounds like they are using trail cam pictures to verify it's travel route not the collar??? Or maybe a bit of both. I would think if a cat has been collared than more than one cat has been collared.

From the link provided in post #1
[SIZE=-1]"This is almost certainly the same cat as was confirmed in Ontonogan County on Sept. 8," said Adam Bump, a wildlife biologist with the DNR's Cougar Team. "What is also interesting is that the Wisconsin DNR earlier verified two trail camera pictures of this cat as it passed through Wisconsin on its way to the UP."[/SIZE]


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

My understanding was they were trying to find the states that have 
collared cats out west and trying to get the frequencies of those 
collared in an attempt to find out if it is one of those cats.
I have seen nothing saying that they have that information as of yet.

As a conspiracy theory, could it be a cat that was released by the state
or Feds and just happened to get picked up twice on cameras? I'm sure 
they would'nt expect that to happen!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The collar is a mortality collar from a wolf. The DNR has figured out how to fish them out of the rivers so an enterprising Yooper has figured out it's best to hide those collars in plain sight.


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

gvdocholiday, thanks for that post. There's not a lot of common sense anymore.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a reading comprehension test people have to fail before they can become users of this site? Clearly there's an a**hole test you need to pass...

YES it has a radio collar
NO they can't communicate with it.
NO they don't know for sure what agency put the collar on in the first place.


KW


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Washington and Oregon, among other western states have studied cougars with radio collars but there have also been some private studies conducted by wildlife organizations, such as the World Wildlife Fund in conjunction with several western Native American tribes, that have employed radio collars to study cougars. So it might be difficult to figure out which entity collared this specific cougar without being able to physically examine the collar.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Just after I moved out here a friend of mine was on a hunt that shot a cougar, 140# male. The cat had two collars on it, one from the state of Washington, and one from one of the local tribes.... Also, cougars are known to travel great distances looking for a mate. I am willing to be this cougar is frome either North or South Dakota.

Marc


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

No cougars in MI huh? LOLOLOL. I got hammered for saying I have seen one and I know several others who have also.

I also remember when they were denying wolves in the LP and I had first hand info of them being released.LOLOL And I got hammered on hear for that

I also remember when the DNR denied wolved in the UP. LOLOLOL

:coolgleam


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Want to hear another rumor? Yeah i knew you did its been going around that there is a cougar runnin round the Allegan State Game area. One of my buddies started to flip out when i told him that i hunt around there.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

_"I also remember when they were denying wolves in the LP and I had first hand info of them being released."_ ........ by 'Duxdog' above.

I'm sorry to say I must of missed that post of yours where you first reported the relase of wolves in the LP.

Would you mind refreshing? 

Who released 'em?

Where? ........ county? maybe even township?

How many?

When?

Any other details you think would be relevant?


----------



## BobbyK (Dec 31, 2010)

I also know someone who's got a picture of a cougar just N. of Midland County. It's prety sweet.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

This articel was posted on another web site. Conn. officals belive it to be from the Dakotas and passed through WI and MI. Funny thing is if you look at the location where they say the cougar was hit it is just a couple of miles from the Atlantic Ocean and in a very urban setting. 

As for the one in Houghton county, they say Norther Houghton County, that means that it would have had to either cross the lift bridge or swim the Portage Canal.

Back in about 1990 I was traveling south bound on the Rock River Road between Au Train and Chatham. It was winter time I recall and an older Ford Pickup was comming toward me. When we were about 75 yds apart a cougar lept out into the road and in one more jump was up on the bank and into the swamp on the other side. We pulled up along side eachother, I said "Did you just see that??" He was an old rough lookin guy. His reply was "yeah they always cross right in here." I didnt ask any further maybe he knew more than he let on or he had bad eyes and though it was a deer.


----------

